
One place to find everything new from Google - aj
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/one-place-to-find-everything-new-from.html
======
Mini-WWW
Great! It's a kind of open review for all Google's projects in alpha/beta
stage. I like that Google's move.

